# water properties



## eyadamk (24 مارس 2006)

سلام .. مرفقا برنامج بسيط و مفيد عن خصائص الماء عاى مختلف درجات الحرارة و الضغوط ... راجيا الفائدة و الدعاء ...


----------



## amuhanna (26 مارس 2006)

ارك الله فيك يا اخ اياد وبوركت السواعد البناءة
اخوكم
ابو عبد الله
فلسطين


----------



## يحي الدين عبد الله (23 يوليو 2010)

يديك العافية 
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 يوليو 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك .......


----------



## ailemak (19 يناير 2011)

choukran akhi


----------



## واقد 2 (26 مارس 2011)

الله يوفقك للافضل دائما


----------



## ج.ناردين (5 أبريل 2011)

شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## hytham67 (21 مايو 2011)

شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## adhamelmallt (23 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## خلوف العراقي (2 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## magdy2006 (11 يونيو 2011)

شكراا اخى الكريم ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## سعد الدرمك (24 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## safa aldin (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابواسراء (30 أكتوبر 2011)

بورك الله لكم


----------



## ahmed appas7 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## ارطيش (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

دامت مساعيك وبوركت عطاياك


----------



## وريامحمد (3 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## أبو يوسف الكيميائي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق لكم اخواني ملف
لشرح تقنية nano filteration أتمنى ان تستفيدو منه


----------



## أبو يوسف الكيميائي (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*تقنية النانو*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق لكم اخواني ملف
لشرح تقنية nano filteration أتمنى ان تستفيدو منه


----------



## aws abbas fadhil (8 يناير 2012)

أرجو ان تزودوني بجدول يعطي المواد الكيمياوية الموجودة في الماء الصالح للشرب ,الحدود المسموح بها,وكذلك يبين علاقتها بالماء وطرق الأزالة


----------



## علاء المشني (16 يناير 2012)

تسلم يا ورده.


----------



## اسحاق عمان (16 يناير 2012)

*مشكور أخي العزيز *


----------



## wks316 (4 يوليو 2012)

الله يوفقك للافضل دائما


----------



## mohammad barmawi (7 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ashraff (27 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــترا*


----------



## جمال بشر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## safa aldin (30 مايو 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

